# Chandler: This is going to be my hardest-working summer



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this little article from mike mcgraw was overlooked at the end of last week, what with the final four and our games with charlotte and boston.

chandler is throwing down his own personal gauntlet. we will be very interested in how this all plays out. but he said it and now he'll have to live up to it. 

we're all watching!






> In addition to trying to get the Bulls into the playoffs, Tyson Chandler has been busy preparing for the arrival of his first child, a daughter due in about a month.
> 
> “I haven’t missed an appointment,” he said. “I’ve done all the doctor’s appointments and Lamaze classes and all that good stuff. It’s definitely exciting I’m counting down the days waiting for the baby to come.”
> 
> ...





:rbanana: 









http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=172572


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

It had better be. I've still got hope for Tyson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

he better do it or else he may lose his job. Pax will address the need for some big men!! 

Might as well have him included.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

For most players, this would be where I'd say "Well, better late than never!" Except with Tyson, I'm not so confident. It's not that I doubt he will work hard; I think he will. The doubt I have is that the hard work will produce any results.

By all accounts, he's worked hard every summer since he's been here, aside from this past one (at least that's what's been reported). How much improvement has he had in any aspect of his game as a result of those four hard-working summers? Slim to none seems about right. After all, how much better is his shooting? How many post moves has he developed? How much better is he now than he was in 2001 at finishing in traffic?

Also, how much weight has he been able to put on since his rookie season? By my estimation, I'd say about five pounds of muscle, apparently all in his shoulders. Not good for a skinny, frail guy without much offensive skill in the first place.

For me, this begs two questions: 
1)what exactly has Tyson been doing during the summer?
2)what will change now in his fifth off-season that will actually produce any results?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

isn't that supposed to be his attitude every summer?

i suspect he is very lazy come summertime most years.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> For most players, this would be where I'd say "Well, better late than never!" Except with Tyson, I'm not so confident. It's not that I doubt he will work hard; I think he will. The doubt I have is that the hard work will produce any results.
> 
> By all accounts, he's worked hard every summer since he's been here, aside from this past one (at least that's what's been reported). How much improvement has he had in any aspect of his game as a result of those four hard-working summers? Slim to none seems about right. After all, how much better is his shooting? How many post moves has he developed? How much better is he now than he was in 2001 at finishing in traffic?
> 
> ...


Very good reasoning. I want results. I don't care if Tyson takes a nap all summer if I get results. I also don't care if he works his butt off if I don't get results. This will be year six. SIX!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Talk is cheap, and with a baby on the way, he's going to be "baby struck", so I doubt that he does any major working out. I'd like for him to work on his offense and add 15 pounds of muscle.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Why doesn't he hire kareem or something?...seriously...put that money to use!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

what would you guys rather him work on MOST.

post moves.....or......strength.

what if he gains some post moves that'll guarantee 10 pts. a game from him...but doesn't gain any muscle.

how bout he gains muscle that makes people question if he took steriods...but still can't shoot a lick.


personally...i just want a taller ben wallace type monster in tyson...i don't see that happening though.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe the sixth time will be the charm and he'll finally show up to camp with a reliable midrange jumper. If he could do that and work on a short range turnaround jumper to take advantage of his length, he'd at least not be a total liability on offense.

But I'm not counting on anything. I just hope he comes into camp in good shape and ready to contribute before February.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

dsouljah9 said:


> Talk is cheap, and with a baby on the way, he's going to be "baby struck", so I doubt that he does any major working out. I'd like for him to work on his offense and add 15 pounds of muscle.



Skiles would agree:



> "I don't know how much weight I put on anything Tyson says, to be honest with you," Bulls head coach Scott Skiles, wearing a wry smile, told reporters.


From last week's papers.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Skiles would agree:
> 
> 
> 
> From last week's papers.


I think I agree with Skiles. Tyson's always been a big talker, and any sort of tangible results to back his words up have been inconsistent at best. If one didn't know any better, you could get the impression that Tyson's a fiery leader, but in his case, stuff like this just makes me think he's still pretty juvenile and immature, and doesn't really get it.

I think Tyson might be the kind of guy who often confuses his desired self-perception with reality. Meaning, when he says he works hard, he'll do a little bit of work, giftwrap it with all sorts of sophomoric machismo, and convince himself that he really has been tough and has put in a lot of work. But nothing like a Michael Jordan or a Kobe Bryant, where 'putting in lots of hard work' would translate into 1000 jumpshots a day along with an hour in the weight room everday, and 2 hours of basketball drills. Whereas for Tyson it would mean running two suicides, but grimacing w/ a superpainful expression on his face as he crossed the finish line, and then going into the weight room for 20 minutes, and groaning w/ pain w/ every rep, and then walking out and congradulating himself on a hard day's work.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> “It’s not really going to matter because wherever I’m going to be this summer, this is going to be my hardest-working summer of my career,” Chandler said. “I don’t care if it’s in Chicago or L.A. It’s not going to matter.”


= 

"I'm going to be in California this summer." 

I take nothing more from this statement. Also, after the Celtics game in which he repeatedly blocked Pierce's shots, Chandler said that he wanted to work out with Pierce this summer. Pierce is from Inglewood. 

Call me conservative, but I want the young guys who need to improve to do it with the other young guys that need to improve. That means Chandler, and that means Chicago. 

Though I still support Chandler and think he'll bounce back with a solid season next year, I agree with you guys saying that Tyson's words don't really mean a whole lot.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm sure tyson doesn't care if it's in chicago or la, but i think pax cares if it's in la. 

still waiting on the sky hook too...


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

I tend to agree with Skiles too that Tyson talks a lot but doesn't really back it up. When he does workout though I want him to work on catching passes, hire someone or just get in the gym with Duhon and Kirk and let them pass to Tyson. If he catches the 1000th one a day, he can go in the weightroom to hit the weights!


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I hope he works on his low post scoring.A double double is fine by me!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The thing with Chandler is, he has not just not improved his offensive game, he has _regressed_. I sincerely doubt his talent has decreased. While he hasn't put on a lot of bulk, he hasn't lost any either. So what explains this? He is a head case. I think with Tyson, his problems are as much or more in his head than with his body. His awful start to the season? His seemingly worse offensive game? His poor free throw shooting? All of these could easily be attributable to a loss of confidence or some other mental roadblock.

This is what I worry about most with Tyson. Some think he has a fragile body, but I think it's his psyche that is much more delicate. The guy can be an absolute terror when he makes up his mind to do so, but you never know when he's going to deliver and when he's going to disappear. If energetic Tyson showed up every night, he would be a true force and a difference maker. I wonder if there is any coach that could unleash a confident Tyson Chandler or if he'll have to figure that out on his own. I'd certainly love to see it happen in a Bulls uniform.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

rosenthall said:


> I think Tyson might be the kind of guy who often confuses his desired self-perception with reality. Meaning, when he says he works hard, he'll do a little bit of work, giftwrap it with all sorts of sophomoric machismo, and convince himself that he really has been tough and has put in a lot of work. But nothing like a Michael Jordan or a Kobe Bryant, where 'putting in lots of hard work' would translate into 1000 jumpshots a day along with an hour in the weight room everday, and 2 hours of basketball drills. Whereas for Tyson it would mean running two suicides, *but grimacing w/ a superpainful expression on his face as he crossed the finish line, and then going into the weight room for 20 minutes, and groaning w/ pain w/ every rep,* and then walking out and congradulating himself on a hard day's work.


LOL. It is hilarious how some buy this routine from him hook, line and sinker. Thinking he's Dennis Rodman or Ben Wallace cause he knows how to scream and flail his arms and make faces.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Pippenatorade said:


> LOL. It is hilarious how some buy this routine from him hook, line and sinker. *Thinking he's Dennis Rodman or Ben Wallace cause he knows how to scream and flail his arms and make faces.*


Who thinks that and for those reasons?

Although I do think that when people see Tyson being one of the best rebounders in the NBA two seasons in a row and changing/impacting the outcome of numerous games with his shot-blocking ability they like to optimistically think he can become the type of defensive force those guys became over time. Even if its just a poor man's version.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> LOL. It is hilarious how some buy this routine from him hook, line and sinker. Thinking he's Dennis Rodman or Ben Wallace cause he knows how to scream and flail his arms and make faces.


Yup. That's exactly why.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

dsouljah9 said:


> Talk is cheap, and with a baby on the way, he's going to be "baby struck", so I doubt that he does any major working out. I'd like for him to work on his offense and add 15 pounds of muscle.


I'm afraid I agree. I think we'll be hearing in October how he did his best to work out, but you know, 3:00 a.m., poopy diapers, etc.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

meanwhile, someone give tyson an epidural for _his brain!_

he's not the one giving birth. 

i hope he makes a concerted effort to spend at least PART of the summer at the Berto with the other guys. work on the pick and roll EVERYDAY with hinrich. 1000 FT's EVERYDAY. weightroom, nutrition, all that...

i swear, he does this and _he can be the alpha-dog._

it's up to him.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson's comments aren't surprising. He knows better than anyone (except maybe his agent) how much he contract-year-protected-himself last offseason.

Tyson, while you're working on getting stronger and on that postup game, see if you can develop yourself a set of hands please.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm afraid I agree. I think we'll be hearing in October how he did his best to work out, but you know, 3:00 a.m., poopy diapers, etc.


Just to be contrarian, how do all the other NBA players with children find time for their children and to work out in the offseason?

We're fishing for something here that none of us know until we see the outcome.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

transplant said:


> Tyson's comments aren't surprising. He knows better than anyone (except maybe his agent) how much he contract-year-protected-himself last offseason.
> 
> Tyson, while you're working on getting stronger and on that postup game, see if you can develop yourself a set of hands please.


Adding strength should help him hold onto the ball at least. I don't really think it is possible to train a player to have softer hands. It is possible that he will become better at catching the ball as he gains confidence however.

Strength, and an offensive move that resembles a pivot to either side into a jumpshot should be the two things he works on most in my mind. Tyson doesn't have the soft touch to develop a reliable hook shot, partially because he is so uncoordinated holding the ball with one hand.

However, if he learns how to pivot to both the middle of the paint or baseline and rise up above his defender to knock down an 8-ft jumper, he'll have something to work with offensively. From there, he can work on his ballhandling so he can use a drop step to maybe get some shot attempt above the rim that aren't on a pick and roll. Tyson's not going to turn into an offensive player, but if he could knock down 3 shots out of 6 attempts (other than dunks and tips) reliably per game, he'll start averaging 12-13ppg consistently.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Adding strength should help him hold onto the ball at least. I don't really think it is possible to train a player to have softer hands. It is possible that he will become better at catching the ball as he gains confidence however.
> 
> Strength, and an offensive move that resembles a pivot to either side into a jumpshot should be the two things he works on most in my mind. Tyson doesn't have the soft touch to develop a reliable hook shot, partially because he is so uncoordinated holding the ball with one hand.
> 
> However, if he learns how to pivot to both the middle of the paint or baseline and rise up above his defender to knock down an 8-ft jumper, he'll have something to work with offensively. From there, he can work on his ballhandling so he can use a drop step to maybe get some shot attempt above the rim that aren't on a pick and roll. Tyson's not going to turn into an offensive player, but if he could knock down 3 shots out of 6 attempts (other than dunks and tips) reliably per game, he'll start averaging 12-13ppg consistently.


Actually, I'm not looking for all that much. The hands I'm talking about are the kind that, when you get the ball moving toward the basket, enable you to still have it in your hands when you get to the rim. Is that too much to ask? Curry sometimes had/has the same problem. May just be me, but it makes me crazy.


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

Tyson remeinds me of a friend of mine who constantly *****es because no matter how hard he works out he cant gain wait. I tell him he must eat more and he says he cant, this is where I punch him in the neck and say then shut up you whiney *****. Sometimes people say they will do what it takes until they find out exactly what it takes.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

My recipe for Tyson:








+


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

BullDurf said:


> *Tyson remeinds me of a friend of mine * who constantly *****es because no matter how hard he works out he cant gain wait. I tell him he must eat more and he says he cant, *this is where I punch him in the neck and say then shut up you whiney *****.*


Ah, friendship.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

badfish said:


> My recipe for Tyson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want Tyson to work out his hands and grow an enormous chin?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

if u can't gain weight...eat peanut butter.

SERIOUSLY...it works....those pounds you would shed in the bathroom...will stay with u...just make sure to lift so u don't turn sweetney on us.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You want Tyson to work out his hands and grow an enormous chin?



Uhhhhh.....heh heh heh heh.....uhhhhhhh...shut up, Boerwinkle!










:biggrin:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think Tyson is able to add more than 5 pounds in muscle over the summer, he is just not a bulky guy. But he should be able to get a lot stronger, look at Kevin Garnett for example. They are about the same size, but Garnett is just so much stronger, and he doesn't back down from anyone.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You want Tyson to work out his hands and grow an enormous chin?


Gotta create space somehow. Jay Leno is a load in the post.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

You know what's sort of scary about Tyson Chandler?

If he had gone to college for four years, this would be his rookie year. But this player that we see on the Bulls today would never have been drafted so high. I could see him getting drafted around 9 or 10, just on the basis of his size and energy, but his offensive skill greatly lags other collegiate players.

So maybe HSers don't really learn the NBA game quicker when they spend their years in the NBA. Maybe they NEED a college game to help develop their general basketball skills, even if they have the body and athleticism and raw talent to make it in the League.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Guys.....

he can work all he wants to HOWEVER, unless his hands grow bigger and stronger, IT WON"T MATTER. His hands are horrible, he constantly brings the ball down when he catches or rebounds it. His only offensive move is the put back dunk. I really believe alot of that is his hands and BB IQ.


Though I agree the baby issue is a real one; I have a four month old and I spend every second I can with her; the issue is BB IQ as well. He's just not a smart player.


He's our defensive closer and that's all. Thus the need for a post player who can fill it up. Say what you want about Al Harrington, he consistently scores 16+ and 7 boards nightly. 

Also, Tyson is best off the bench. Maybe he can work on the not getting a splinter in his rear. Or how to complain about playing time, without the fans hating on you speeches.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Say what you want about Al Harrington, he consistently scores 16+ and 7 boards nightly.


Fabulous second-best player on a 21 win team. Do they even want him back? I don't want to diss the guy too much. But this may be a "grass is greener" type situation. Unfortunetely, all of the big men FAs have flaws. I think Chandler still has a big role on the team especially if he comes through on some of his talk.

Chandler did make his back much stronger 2 summers ago. So I am not going to completely write off the guy. I just think his chance is a heckva lot higher if he does it in Chitown.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Guys.....
> 
> he can work all he wants to HOWEVER, unless his hands grow bigger and stronger, IT WON"T MATTER. His hands are horrible, he constantly brings the ball down when he catches or rebounds it. His only offensive move is the put back dunk. I really believe alot of that is his hands and BB IQ.


Probably true. I wonder, however, if it would do any good for him if he just worked one on one with a coach or another player and just had the guy zip fast passes at him for an hour a day. It would be the most monotonous, tedious skill workout in the history of basketball, but it might actually help him catch the ball. Right now, it's almost like he has to _think_ about catching the ball - I think it's almost mental with him now as much as it's small hands. I don't have big hands, but I don't have to think about catching the ball every time it's passed to me...I just catch it. And I'm not a professional athlete (that's the understatement of the millenium).


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You want Tyson to work out his hands and grow an enormous chin?


You burned Tyson!!!! OH thats rich!!! good one!!!! :rotf:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

What Tyson really needs to do is go to the gym and start picking up those 10 pound dumbells and quit working with the 5 pound ones. :biggrin: 

As far as his scoring goes he will improve greatly because he'll be spending all summer shooting those stinky pampers into the trash can. :biggrin: Tyson with the turn around shot.....It's good!!!!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> You know what's sort of scary about Tyson Chandler?
> 
> If he had gone to college for four years, this would be his rookie year. But this player that we see on the Bulls today would never have been drafted so high. I could see him getting drafted around 9 or 10, just on the basis of his size and energy, but his offensive skill greatly lags other collegiate players.
> 
> So maybe HSers don't really learn the NBA game quicker when they spend their years in the NBA. Maybe they NEED a college game to help develop their general basketball skills, even if they have the body and athleticism and raw talent to make it in the League.


Think of it this way though Showtyme. What if Curry and Chandler had gone straight to the NBA and had SKILES as their coach from day one? Cartwright and Floyd wanted veterans and had no desire to work with kids. Skiles did. Skiles has a desire to do anything it takes to be the best at his job. I think any time a kid who is not ready gets a coach like those two clowns, you're gonna see it.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Guys.....
> 
> he can work all he wants to HOWEVER, unless his hands grow bigger and stronger, IT WON"T MATTER. His hands are horrible, he constantly brings the ball down when he catches or rebounds it. His only offensive move is the put back dunk. I really believe alot of that is his hands and BB IQ.
> 
> ...


Chi, you're so smart. You really want our frontcourt scoring coming from a 3/4 hybrid player? Ahhhh. Nevermind.

On Tyson, there is the SIZE of your hands, and then there is grip strength. I guarantee you if Tyson worked on the strength of his hands, he'd be grabbing those passes. If Kirk and Duhon's hands are big enough to catch, so are his. I guarantee you his hands are just weak. I knew kids who had hands my size in high school who couldn't palm a basketball and I could. Why? Grip strength.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

there's a couple of interesting points in this thread i'm compelled to contribute these thoughts;




> You know what's sort of scary about Tyson Chandler?
> 
> If he had gone to college for four years, this would be his rookie year. But this player that we see on the Bulls today would never have been drafted so high. I could see him getting drafted around 9 or 10, just on the basis of his size and energy, but his offensive skill greatly lags other collegiate players.
> 
> So maybe HSers don't really learn the NBA game quicker when they spend their years in the NBA. Maybe they NEED a college game to help develop their general basketball skills, even if they have the body and athleticism and raw talent to make it in the League.


the above is a very solid point.....having watched the two young bigs, chandler and curry (i attended a couple of his hs school games; not dominant even then) i am positive they were hurt more than they'll ever know by NOT attending college. neither were skilled enough to be competent nba players, and having to learn under nba terms (revolving coaches, limited practice time, contract and injury issues, to name a few) have retarded the two kids' careers without question, imo. the fundamentals fans rail on tyson about may or may not ever reach the level of the fans' expectations, but things are where they are. think about it; these are young men who grew into their bodies at 15-16 years of age, overpowering kids their own ages, but realistically had only been "coached" about 2-3 years tops. what could they possibly be ready to contribute to pro ball???? what i do believe the future holds is that kids like thomas at LSU and noah at UF may stay longer to increase their skill level, ensuring their readiness for the next level.




> Think of it this way though Showtyme. What if Curry and Chandler had gone straight to the NBA and had SKILES as their coach from day one? Cartwright and Floyd wanted veterans and had no desire to work with kids. Skiles did. Skiles has a desire to do anything it takes to be the best at his job. I think any time a kid who is not ready gets a coach like those two clowns, you're gonna see it.


interesting point; however, curry and chandler would have had the luxury of PICKING their college coach, right? they've had no such luck in the pros. skiles was good for curry, and is helping chandler reach what's left of his potential by demanding a certain level of work ethic to get between the lines and the players in general have responded positively. as has been posted, skiles probably would be an excellent college coach (i've got no problem with him as HC for the bull, btw) but picking a coach who's committed to helping a player BECOME a pro would have been a smarter overall choice for both kids, without question.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:



> Think of it this way though Showtyme. What if Curry and Chandler had gone straight to the NBA and had SKILES as their coach from day one? Cartwright and Floyd wanted veterans and had no desire to work with kids. Skiles did. Skiles has a desire to do anything it takes to be the best at his job. I think any time a kid who is not ready gets a coach like those two clowns, you're gonna see it.


This is an interesting point. However, realistically speaking (and this is in fact what happened with Floyd and Cartwright), Eddy and Tyson might have been displaced by other "vets" that could have helped the team "win games".

I agree with you, though, that at least during practice and even in the garbage time they'd get with coach Skiles, the player development would have been there. The thing is with young kids like that, the vast majority of them need to grow BEHIND someone, like Jermaine and T-Mac, and very few are like Kobe, LeBron or KG that can step in and within their second year, be studs.

If I think of it in baseball terms (which seems to be what the NBA is going for in terms of D-League play), you obtain and grow farm talent for years down the line, not for an immediate impact. I think that the NBA is forcing team's hands into assenting to such a system by shortening the rookie scale contract (which serves the really good players and the owners but not the just okay players), thus making even more attractive the option of sending players either overseas or to the D-League before signing them to full scale contracts. The NBA's investment into D-League, combined with the new age requirement... you've got the makings of farmed out talent. And I LIKE that concept; regardless of age or college, to get paid, you have to be good enough.

Tyson Chandler just wasn't good enough. He could have benefitted from a year in a developed D-League, along with Eddy, if it meant that they'd be facing up against other developing talents like Kwame, Diop, probably Stromile, even Steven Hunter and Dalembert. Going up against those guys for 44-50 games a season would be the perfect place for young raw talents to really develop.

Now, we're stuck with a sort of unfinished product. Remember that footage we saw of him sinking 3-pointers in high school? That could have become a tangible talent, had he developed it, instead of forcing him to "find a niche" and "make himself useful", thereby reverting to his defense-only, defense-first mentality. Balanced game with emphasis can develop if given time and less pressure to perform.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> This is an interesting point. However, realistically speaking (and this is in fact what happened with Floyd and Cartwright), Eddy and Tyson might have been displaced by other "vets" that could have helped the team "win games".
> 
> I agree with you, though, that at least during practice and even in the garbage time they'd get with coach Skiles, the player development would have been there. The thing is with young kids like that, the vast majority of them need to grow BEHIND someone, like Jermaine and T-Mac, and very few are like Kobe, LeBron or KG that can step in and within their second year, be studs.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent post.

The only thing I would add to it is the great myth of Tyson's inner fire. I have not seen the level of commitment to improve that is in any way equal to his supposed competitiveness. Skiles is still searching 2 1/2 years later for that trigger, for all of us , I hope he finds the nerve that takes Tyson to another level. I for one am worn out by the annual predictions of hard work and improvement, they have become irrelevant just like Tysons progress!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> This is an interesting point. However, realistically speaking (and this is in fact what happened with Floyd and Cartwright), Eddy and Tyson might have been displaced by other "vets" that could have helped the team "win games".
> 
> I agree with you, though, that at least during practice and even in the garbage time they'd get with coach Skiles, the player development would have been there. The thing is with young kids like that, the vast majority of them need to grow BEHIND someone, like Jermaine and T-Mac, and very few are like Kobe, LeBron or KG that can step in and within their second year, be studs.
> 
> ...


But the difference was clear with Skiles. Floyd and Cartwright emphasized what their players were NOT, and whine and sulk about it. Whereas Skiles decided not to be a defeatist and craft gameplans that took advantage of what Eddy and Tyson COULD give him. All you have to tell me is that Floyd would not have started Davis and Harrington and played them 30+ MPG last year.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This really means jack**** when you consider what he has done in previous summers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't even think he'll be in a Bulls Jersey next season unless he shows SIGNIFIGANT improvement this offseason....

1.5 pts & 4.5 rebs in the playoffs....

wow


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

He need to do drills with medicine balls like Tyler Hansborough does before his games...

catching heavy balls in the post and going up for the dunk...that'll really help.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

smARTmouf said:


> He need to do drills with medicine balls like Tyler Hansborough does before his games...
> 
> catching heavy balls in the post and going up for the dunk...that'll really help.


It's funny....I've NEVER seen Tyson do a 1-hand dunk. How are u 7"1 and can't dunk with 1 hand?

I'm sick and tired of Tyson Chandler...Worst player with a huge deal in a Bulls Uni since Eddie Robinson


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> It's funny....I've NEVER seen Tyson do a 1-hand dunk. How are u 7"1 and can't dunk with 1 hand?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of Tyson Chandler...Worst player with a huge deal in a Bulls Uni since Eddie Robinson



man.

he can't even palm the ball...LOL

that's why the balls is so easily swatted from him and he look like spaghetti when he tries to go up strong...lol


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

The ROY said:


> 1.5 pts & 4.5 rebs in the playoffs....
> 
> wow


This is a big misrepresentation of his series against the heat.
1.5 pts, 4.5 rebs and 4.8 FOULS

His wors mean nothing. I will reserve my judgement until October. Patience is slipping.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> It's funny....I've NEVER seen Tyson do a 1-hand dunk. How are u 7"1 and can't dunk with 1 hand?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of Tyson Chandler...Worst player with a huge deal in a Bulls Uni since Eddie Robinson


I saw him do it in pregame warmups when I was at the United Center for Game 3.

Here's a picture showing him dunking with one hand:










You're right that Chandler has been disappointing by epic proportions. Despite his lack of offense, the least I want from him are at least 12 rebounds per game and 2 blocks per game. With no more excuses for him to think of (aside from some kind of sudden health issue), I expect him to at least post those numbers.

He is known to have small hands. Small hands are characterized by fingers that are shorter in length than the palm. Despite that, if he can develop some good rebounding habits, like tucking the ball into his body immediately after grabbing it (characteristic of Dennis Rodman and Andres Nocioni), and timing his jump so that he gets the ball at the apex of his jump, he can be an awesome rebounder.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Dyson needs to commit to this statement each and every day, from this morning until camp.

If he missed this morning, he owes Bulls fans a double tomorrow.


That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Tyson better work hard all summer long, cause if he doesn't...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

No, really this time. This is going to be my hardest working Summer ever!! It'll be the bestest! If I work extra hard, coach is going to get me a Pony!!! A pony!!!!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> No, really this time. This is going to be my hardest working Summer ever!! It'll be the bestest! If I work extra hard, coach is going to get me a Pony!!! A pony!!!!!


So mean, but so funny! :rofl:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I really don't even know how much of his good play is dependent on working hard during the summer. My opinion is the guy's just a mental midget. Chandler did have about 2 consecutive good months this season.

His problems are all mental. When he plays with confidence, he plays well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Ideally, the 7-foot, $60 Million Man on hand—Tyson Chandler—would develop by leaps and bounds over the summer. The Bulls would settle for leaps and pounds.
> 
> General manager John Paxson emphasized Chandler's need to bulk up during the player's exit interview. Chandler dropped 10 pounds from training camp to season's end.
> 
> ...



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsreax,1,5859459.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Our recent experience is that Bulls who work out on their own tend to come into camp out of shape. But that's not the whole story. If players work out together in the summer, there's no way it doesn't help offensive coordination. For example, Gordon showed significant year over year improvement in his ball handling, passing, and team defense. A lot of that was probably due to working out with his teamates over the summer.

So, the measure of Tyson's dedication is whether he decides to live in Chicago this summer or not. Working out with Duhon, Gordon, Deng and Hinrich every day could only help with his ability to receive passes from them. Not to mention that the Bulls trainers would see him every day and provide (free!) guidance with his weight training.

If Tyson's summer consists of working out in LA with Pierce, kiss his development goodbye for another year.

Hey Tyson, Chicago's a nice place in the summer time, maybe you ought to try it!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Chicago is warm during the summer too! 

I would not mind moving Chandler for a young player, a la Fyre. However, I highly doubt Pax is looking to move Tyson. The one thing I do not like is, on Chicago's Comcast website, they got video clips of Bulls interviews. Pax made a point he would rather have Tyson bulk up to further solidify his D and rebounding, than work on an offensive game. I'm sorry, but Tyson must do both. He should not specialize in one area. The specialist stuff is part of football. A basketball player has to play both sides of the ball. Maybe the player is better at one side than the other, but you gotta work on both aspects.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I give Tyson one more year. If he plays like he did this year or worse, he has to be out of here by the deadline. The kid has no excuses this summer. He will already have his baby, and has signed that contract. I want results.

Another thing, Tyson's role on offensive is to set picks. He can't do anything else. Hell, he even got called for illegal screens. But, if Tyson can add a J to shoot from that distance, he would be money. Apparently he could nail 3s in HS though. Go Figure.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i too will give him one last year. if he fails next season to bring what is expected from him, i will take down my club.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> i too will give him one last year. if he fails next season to bring what is expected from him, i will take down my club.


You could just change the name to *"The "Do Trade TYSON CHANDLER" club".* :biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyson won't be in a Bulls Uni that much longer...

He's a Jerry Krause pick...NONE of them stay....


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

until pax finds a quality big man he's forced to stay...

would you have went to play this season with a paint rotation of sweets and fella?

and there is probably no way he could play worse than this next season.

this guy should have some dignity, you fellow compton bros would kill for, to be in your position!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

He could make a career on 'Yo Momma' and enter for the Compton Crew.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> You could just change the name to *"The "Do Trade TYSON CHANDLER" club".* :biggrin:


And on that list, I'd remain, right at #24.


----------

